# older two horse straight load trailer



## horselver1979 (Feb 14, 2011)

Yuppers, I had my whole trailer floor done just because one board was bad, pulled it. Its always good to do yrly checks on truck _and_ trailers. Id rather pay the fee for a check up than one of my horses fatally injured.


----------



## jwells84 (Mar 29, 2011)

oh yes i agree. had it of been a board ida noticed it a whole lot sooner.. as it is I have to get under the trailer to see the place that is nearly rusted through, it's about 2 boards wide and the angle iron that is there flexes.


----------



## jwells84 (Mar 29, 2011)

its hard to tell,but the wood you see is the floor of the trailer. the rusty looking stuff used to be the support been that holds front of the floor.it really scared the Poo outa me.!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Yikes, glad you have a smart horse!


----------

